# Entering day 376, anyone else????



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

Well tomorrow will be day 376 and still no signs of foalies, both TB mares covered by our ID last year and neither is looking REALLY close, we have slight slackening, small bags and no change to the vulva, one is a maiden and the other went 375 last time, maybe she is just fooling us and tonight is the night (I doubt it)! 

Anyone else still waiting for late babies or is it only us going for the world record?


----------



## Pony_Puzz (19 April 2011)

Not my mare personally but last year when I was on stud placement there was one mare who was at least a month over due, vet had checked and just said very small foal so was taking its time cooking. Hope they don't keep you waiting for ages!


----------



## dianchi (19 April 2011)

Out of curiosity what is the world record?


----------



## Nikiska (19 April 2011)

We have a maiden mare who too is showing all the signs - complete with relaxing vulva, flanks dropped well away from her tail bone, bagging up, leaking, tail flicking, 'winking', rolling, constantly trying to kick her belly, but alas still no foal - this has been going on for four days now!! HURRY UP! lol


----------



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

Longest live foal pregnancy is 445 days according to equine repro, I hope we don't have to wait that long!!


----------



## Amos (19 April 2011)

445 days - you've got to be kidding!


----------



## Mugsgame (19 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			Longest live foal pregnancy is 445 days according to equine repro, I hope we don't have to wait that long!! 

Click to expand...

Oh my actuall goodness!!  I would be hysterical by then!!  As you know, I waited 372 days this year and was concerned the foal would be small - as someone has mentioned!  Not a chance, she is up to my rib cage!  I really feel for you, and I am sure you are right... she is just pretending it isn't going to be tonight 

  Good luck!


----------



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

I think we would be hysterical by then too, when Starbars had Spoon at 375 days she was a little flat packed but in good general health I just hope the same this time!

When there cooked there cooked!


----------



## irish_only (20 April 2011)

Hi Simsar, we once had one go 13 months. Kept checking the dates because I thought I MUST have made a mistake, but no. Mum and baby were fine.


----------



## Sportznight (20 April 2011)

LOL!  One of our mares has for the last 3 years gone 368, 374 and 381 days - we've sent her to France to foal this year


----------



## gingerfilly (20 April 2011)

Me tooooo!!! Maiden mare at 376 today!!! I am so sleepy although last night I have to admit went to bed for the whole night  Shock Horror! But still nothing this morning. She is HUGE although not much of a bag, compared to the others but they are all experienced broodies!!


----------



## Mugsgame (20 April 2011)

Sportznight said:



			LOL!  One of our mares has for the last 3 years gone 368, 374 and 381 days - we've sent her to France to foal this year 

Click to expand...

Good call!!  

Simsar - yep, at 372 days we were rather flat packed too!!  Poor filly looked relieved to be out!!  Every day we get a bit straighter and a bit taller!  For a little while you could see almost the exact shape she had been squashed into!


----------



## Gucci_b (20 April 2011)

rubbing my eyes from lack of sleep, from foal watch.... simsar 376 days...
 thats it!!! am taking the horse for a curry tonight & a jog around the park


----------



## Tempi (20 April 2011)

Good luck, hope it makes an apperance soon! 

I hope Bloss dosent go to 376 days!!!!!!!!!! Think il have serious lack of sleep by then otherwise!


----------



## Simsar (20 April 2011)

Thanks gang for your comments I think at 8pm tonight we need to all (where ever we are) think come on you buggers!

Can you do that??  Come on everyone I need to sleep so 8pm tonight all think of us at the same time.  Is that clutching at straws or what.


----------



## Simsar (20 April 2011)

Mugsgame said:



			Good call!!  

Simsar - yep, at 372 days we were rather flat packed too!!  Poor filly looked relieved to be out!!  Every day we get a bit straighter and a bit taller!  For a little while you could see almost the exact shape she had been squashed into!  

Click to expand...

Remind me are their any photo's anywhere????  Remember I have had little sleep.  I bet their are and I have commented too LOL.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			Thanks gang for your comments I think at 8pm tonight we need to all (where ever we are) think come on you buggers!

Can you do that??  Come on everyone I need to sleep so 8pm tonight all think of us at the same time.  Is that clutching at straws or what.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in , 8pm tonight I'll be thinking 'PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## JoBird (20 April 2011)

Any appearance yet .....??
I cant believe how long all your foals are cooking. Crazy or what!


----------



## Waterborn (20 April 2011)

Crumbs, thought we were bad enough on 356 days........ waiting another 20 odd days will send me crazy!


----------



## dianchi (20 April 2011)

Did it work?


----------



## Simsar (20 April 2011)

No didn't work, good job really as we popped out for a meal and a couple of jars, still not looking any closer, though we did have slight wax on the 355 day mare today but nothing else and she doesn't look anywhere near ready either!!

So now we have 
Suze & Starbars entering 377 days
Middle entering 356 days
and Presh (Mrs magoos mare) entering 332 days and looking the closest to foaling!!

It's not even funny anymore and it's poor Sarah sitting up on foal watch and I'm just bored of waiting!


----------



## stolensilver (20 April 2011)

You poor things! I think I've been lucky with my mare. Last year she foaled at 333 days (a week before her calculated due date although I know that there isn't really a due date) and this year if she repeats that length of gestation her foal should arrive on 12th May. However she's already bagged up and looks as if she'll deliver in a couple of weeks so could be delivering around 325 days! She is enormous though and last year's foal was big so if she does go a little early I'll be relieved as there should be less risk of dystocia shouldn't there?


----------



## Simsar (20 April 2011)

Possibly but if she had no problems with last years foal I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## stolensilver (20 April 2011)

Last years did get a bit stuck and needed a couple of people pulling to get him out but she was a maiden then so perhaps that was a factor? 

Maybe you should tell your mares how much easier it is to deliver a small foal to encourage them to get cracking?


----------



## Simsar (21 April 2011)

IT WORKED! 

(I forgot)

You super stars thanks gang a filly 3.45 am will update in a bit, big girl all well.

Sarah. xx


----------



## Waterborn (21 April 2011)

Congratulations Simsar


----------



## stolensilver (21 April 2011)

Congratulation! Which (overdue) mare was it who finally popped?


----------



## Simsar (21 April 2011)

Not the maiden!! so still keeping a close eye


----------



## Simsar (21 April 2011)

stolensilver said:



			Congratulation! Which (overdue) mare was it who finally popped?
		
Click to expand...

Simon don't be so rude!

SS the mare is Starwort TB (Starbars) who is Miss Disko's mum or known as Spoon, well that's if you know who we are talking about at all LOL!


----------



## gingerfilly (21 April 2011)

I am still waiting..... 377 and I am so bored. She isnt showing any signs on foalie making an apperence... Will post some pictures


----------



## mellissa (21 April 2011)

Was it full moon baby?  I swear by that!!
congrats!!


----------



## Simsar (22 April 2011)

Really bored now!!!!!!!


----------



## holiday (22 April 2011)

Last year one of my mares went to 386 days, foal was super and healthy!!!!!!!!  Good luck that it shows soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2011)

380 days!!!!!!!

OK I will now pay anyone to come and sit up for the rest of the duration. LOL


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2011)

holiday said:



			Last year one of my mares went to 386 days, foal was super and healthy!!!!!!!!  Good luck that it shows soon!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well our last mare is due friday if she has not had it by then I'm turning her out and forgetting her, she might just have wind.


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2011)

That is a joke by the way. x


----------



## Maesfen (23 April 2011)

Same sense of humour as me I see..............

Alternatively you could always load her up and pop over a hump back bridge a few times, see if that wakes baby up -that's what I did myself BTW so I do practise what I preach.........


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2011)

Oh it now deceides today I'm having MILK! FFFT!  We are having a George, but not at Asda.


----------



## magic104 (23 April 2011)

Or a good strong curry!!


----------



## Simsar (24 April 2011)

Bored!

She had a bath today so maybe just maybe.


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

382!


----------



## crellow4 (25 April 2011)

I got quite excited when I saw you'd posted so early in the day. You must be at the end of your tether. My mares are only at days 348 (maiden) and 342, so I've got ages to go to catch you up. I'm sure it'll all be worth it when the foal (finally) arrives x


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

Sorry I thought that when I posted that some of you might think that was it LOL.  No still nothing.  I'm sure the foal will be lovely it better be or its going back in there.  Ive been on foal watch since 11th march with the various mares and I really need to sleep now LOL.  How do the TB studs do it with hundreds of foal a year.


----------



## hobo (25 April 2011)

I haven,t read all previous posts and yes i thought foal might be here as morning post! I do believe a good hot curry can help!!! oh sorry maybe not on horses but you could try it , would make you nice and alert!
I am so glad my only breeding effert last year was textbook right on average days.


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

Shut up Hobo thats no the thing to say.   LOL  I am only having one mare next year sod it.


----------



## Amos (25 April 2011)

Maybe your mare has read the "17.2hh 2 year old" post and is thinking if she cooks for a bit longer....!


----------



## Gucci_b (25 April 2011)

Maybe tonight....


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

I will name this foal after a cooker I can tell you that. xx


----------



## ritajennings (25 April 2011)

Aga


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			I will name this foal after a cooker I can tell you that. xx
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a good idea. 



ritajennings said:



			Aga 

Click to expand...

Nah, has to be Slow.


----------



## Simsar (25 April 2011)

PML! OK come on girls slow cooker is made by??


----------



## Amos (25 April 2011)

I would suggest any brand name BUT NOT "Crock-Pot"!


----------



## gingerfilly (25 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			I will name this foal after a cooker I can tell you that. xx
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha!!! Remember it has to be a slow cooker  

I am on 380 days today..... Its really warm and sunny here today and one of my other mares foaled on Saturday morning, so kinda hoped that would bring her on :


----------



## Truly (25 April 2011)

All of mine have been overdue so far.
Two due February were 19days and 32 days late, two in March were 21 days and 24 days late, one in April was 8 days late, so hoping two due May are on time lol


----------



## hobo (25 April 2011)

Sorry simsar didn,t mean to be smug just relieved.


----------



## MrsMagoo (25 April 2011)

Come on presh puussshhhh....and make sure you give sarah lots of signs before hand so I can drive up and camp over 

Come on girls....


----------



## Simsar (26 April 2011)

We have a another going grey filly

Born 10.20pm last night, and very very similar to other Spyder fillies so he obviously stamps his foals. All went well text book delivery easy birth but flat packed.

Update later. x  Thank you for all your thought and comments.

Just have a three week over due TB and Mrs Magoo's mare due friday both in foal to Primo Pageant TB.

 Sarah. x


----------



## Simsar (26 April 2011)

hobo said:



			Sorry simsar didn,t mean to be smug just relieved.
		
Click to expand...

LOl I know was only teasing. x


----------

